# Just splashing around.



## JustJazzie (Oct 28, 2014)

Another go at capturing splashes today! I ordered some gelatin that I may give a go with next. This round I crinkled some tin foiled and tie dyed it with marker for the base and used scrap book paper as a backdrop. This is mostly just for fun, but C&C is always welcome since I will do this again! As usual, taken with my 18-200 zoom and cropped to bits.
1)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6)


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

O.M.G.  #5 looks like a living thing!

I have got to try this.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 28, 2014)

snowbear said:


> O.M.G.  #5 looks like a living thing!
> 
> I have got to try this.


Lol, my son said it looks like a bear. This one is was so cropped that it's barely useable, but I kept it anyways.


----------



## snerd (Oct 28, 2014)

#5 first thing I saw was a frog. Nice set!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm thinking frog, too, but with a non-frog body - like Kermit.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 28, 2014)

I keep trying to see it, but all I see is a splash. *sigh* maybe if I take my glasses off and stare a while?


----------



## Actinia (Oct 31, 2014)

#5 is definitely a frog!


----------



## A.k.i (Nov 4, 2014)

#5 lol. The frog looks so relaxing haha


----------



## Flyextreme (Nov 4, 2014)

I like'um! #5 looks to me, like a Mud Skipper doing the back stroke.


----------



## mnmcote (Nov 4, 2014)

I was thinking Mud Skipper.. But I can also see the frog.. Very Cool splashes... What are you dropping into the water Jazzie?


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome!  I really like #1, looks like a whirl pool-ish

Yeah how and what makes the water so colorful?  I mean color dye...but that many, without turning brown?

And as for #5... Whoa that is wicked!  Definitely second the kermit thing...Looks like a frog just chilling


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 4, 2014)

Kind of looks like Kermit to me.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 4, 2014)

Flyextreme said:


> I like'um! #5 looks to me, like a Mud Skipper doing the back stroke.


Thank you! I'll admit I had to google mud skipper. I'll have to show the Wikipedia page to my first grader tomorrow, he'll love it!



mnmcote said:


> I was thinking Mud Skipper.. But I can also see the frog.. Very Cool splashes... What are you dropping into the water Jazzie?


 
You know those little colored glass stone/bead like things they sell for fish tanks? If you don't I can take a picture of them tomorrow and post it! 


Heather Koch said:


> Awesome!  I really like #1, looks like a whirl pool-ish
> 
> Yeah how and what makes the water so colorful?  I mean color dye...but that many, without turning brown?
> 
> And as for #5... Whoa that is wicked!  Definitely second the kermit thing...Looks like a frog just chilling


Thanks!
You can see a photo of my setup on my flickr page. Basically though, it's a colored bottom tray, with the flash bounced off of multi colored paper. Either my kids artwork, or in this case scrapbook paper.


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 4, 2014)

Very neat, wow.


----------



## mnmcote (Nov 5, 2014)

Jazzie.. I do know what you are talking about.. Cool.. No picture needed for me.. My kiddos have had multiple fishies over the years...


----------



## pjaye (Nov 5, 2014)

This is so cool. I have to try this! I have no idea how but I'll google and figure it out.


----------

